# MA. Governors @ LT GOV RACE 2006



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

To All,

It's imperative that we find out where these candidates stand on the issues that are important to us. I know that Reilly supports the fully funding of the Quinn and is agaisn't Flagmen. Patrick, I have no clue on where he stands and Gabrieli is still not decided on these two issues. Healey and Hillman have not made their decisions public yet,wellif the did I have not seen or heard from anyone, which is pretty sad seeing that Hillman was the boss of the MSP. For the others running for LT GOV spot I only know for certain that Mayor Tim Murray supports are causes 100% . He has publicly fill out information questionares and has answered these q's and others. He also stated that he SUPPorts the 75/25 legislation, although it's probably never going to get out of committee. I attempted to reach the two other females running for this seat and did not hear back from them. I guess one (Goldberg), who by the way is a millionare did not have time to talk when we called her on these topics. Anyway, if anyone can assist, I think we should rally behind those that stand up for us, never mind playing politics with respect to party lines. It's time we make our voices heard loud and clear and get our families/friends/ etc.. out there to vote in Sept and then in NOV. We can make a difference if we are all on the same page.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Why even bother with any of the Dems? It's a waste of time....


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

Riley along with mayor Menino tried to get rid of the quinn bill for the Boston pd. Now all of the sudden he is for it. Gabrieli and Murray are the way to go.


----------

